

Thankyou all for support, game is finally launched   - Tabish
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/candy-pot/id477454901?ls=1&mt=8

======
pcora
Hey! Nice work! I liked it! Downloaded the Lite version and will buy the full
one as soon as I have some money in my account.

